# Swarm trap saturation?



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

A place where you get a swarm is likely to get more. A place where you don't get any is likely to never get any. You won't know where those places are until you catch one. So once you've caught one there, it's probably worth putting more there. Before that I think it's too much work to set several in the same place when you don't know if it's a good spot or not.


----------



## shannonswyatt (May 7, 2012)

Yes, last year I hung over 20 bait hives, but the only thing that got a swarm was an empty TBH in my backyard. So this year I think I will put all the boxes in my backyard and save all that driving around!


----------



## Deepsouth (Feb 21, 2012)

Spread them out at first and when a certain area starts getting hit more than others you can then add more traps in the certain area. I found in my area I get the best luck putting them on the edge of a tree line. I find the biggest tree that sticks out the furthest from the tree line. I also like putting them on the edge of Bayous(I guess creeks for the northern people)


----------



## larrybeach (May 25, 2013)

Good advice, some areas are better than others. If you have the time, one trick I like to do is put out sugar syrup in some different locations on a nice day. I come back later and see if they have attracted any bees. I put out my traps at the spots with the most bees. Good luck.


----------



## bevy's honeybees (Apr 21, 2011)

I have a bait hive in a new location this year and after I set it up I put a blob of honey on the lid. Went back hours later, honey still there and not a single bee. I left the hive but I highly doubt I will get a swarm. I've lost a couple of really good spots because there are new people living at each. I don't think I will get my usual 5 spring swarms this year.

I put out boxes in my back yard and last year I didn't get any spring swarms but got 3 fall swarms. I think I found a new spot for spring swarms, one where I got a swarm already and I put out another box over the weekend. 
Location is everything.


----------



## philip.devos (Aug 10, 2013)

larrybeach said:


> Good advice, some areas are better than others. If you have the time, one trick I like to do is put out sugar syrup in some different locations on a nice day. I come back later and see if they have attracted any bees. I put out my traps at the spots with the most bees. Good luck.


I like your approach.


----------



## CessnaGirl (Jan 7, 2014)

Well, after catching NO swarms last year while just about everyone else in our bee club caught multiples, I didn't think we had an abundance of feral bees. This year, I refreshed our swarm box on top of our screened porch and within 3 days had a huge swarm! After 10 days, it was growing very fast and I put it in a deep. I put the trap back up and the next day, another swarm! Worried I was going to miss out on more bees, I put another trap in my backyard tree and the next morning, more bees! 3 swarms in less than 2 weeks! And, no, they are not my bees. I haven't had any swarm cells yet plus they are tiny dark bees, nothing like mine.


----------



## LetMBee (Jan 4, 2012)

I agree with Mr. Bush? Spread a wide net at first. As you catch swarms you will find a "pattern" in your area. Then you repeat the pattern to be successful. It is just like fishing. Once you find a good fishing hole figure out why it is good. Then look for other locations that have similar attributes to that of your fishing hole. It get addicting. I find myself scoping out trapping locations constantly as I am driving around.

In my area the "pattern" is to put traps near locations unbroken drainages, creeks, and rivers. I don't know if it is the water or just the fact that those are the only places trees are large enough to house a colony of bees (cavity). 

Once you catch a swarm someplace you know they will be there year after year. 

Put an empty trap up immediately upon removing any trapped swarm. If there is one feral colony swarming in the area others will be ready to go. 

Good luck.


----------

